# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  10 virtytet me te rendesishme te njeriut

## angeldust

Cilat mendoni se duhet te jene cilesite apo virtytet me te rendesishme te njeriut?

Kur them cilesite me te rendesishme te njeriut kam parasysh ato virtyte te cilat do t'ju benin me te realizuar dhe te mire ne jete, gjithashtu edhe te respektuar nga shoqeria e mire. Cilat jane ato cilesi qe do t'ju benin te perparonit si nje njeri i mire pra?

Mendoj se pyetja ka vend, edhe pse shpeshhere realiteti i hidhur tregon se njerezit qe jane me pak te ndershem, behen me te suksesshem ne jete..., fatkeqesisht...

Dhe si rrjedhoje e kesaj dukurise se mesiperme, a mendoni se vlerat e nje njeriu te mire kane ndryshuar per realitetin shqiptar te koheve te fundit, apo jo? Dhe nqs. kane ndryshuar, ju lutem mund te shpjegoni si?

P.S.: Ideja fillestare e kesaj teme ishte e Estelles, por edhe mua me pelqen dhe u autorizova ta hap.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nuska

Njeriu i mire vdiq...dhe u ringjall...e kshu me rradhe vdes dhe ringjallet serisht...S'ma merr mendja se do te arrije bota ne ate pike kur s'do kete me njerez te mire, pavaresisht se parashikimet jane te tilla. Angel, ato cilesite qe ke renditur, dy apo tre jane te ngjashme. Nejse, un votova per shpirtin human...pervec ksaj s'e besoj se ndonje tjeter te ben te mire per te tjeret dhe veten tende. Persa i perket cilesise se "guxim per objektivat e tua..." mendoj se duhet pasur kujdes, pasi qe duke i kushtuar vemendje vetes harron te tjeret...gje qe vihet re ne shekullin tone. sa per ate "a mendoni se vlerat e nje njeriu te mire kane ndryshuar per realitetin shqiptar te koheve te fundit, apo jo? Dhe nqs. kane ndryshuar, ju lutem mund te shpjegoni si?" nuk po di te te jap pergjigje...kam disa vite qe s'jetoj ne Shqiperi, kot qe te flas...

Nuska ...

----------


## Estella

Edhe une sikurse Nuska she Angeldust ka kohe qe nuk jetoj ne shqiperi, por nga ato qe lexoj, me njerzit qe flas mendoj se virtytet e tyre kane ndryshuar shume. Mbase edhe ne ketej jashte trojeve shqiptare kemi ndryshuar rrenjesisht dhe na duken te ndryshuar te tjeret.


Te parin do te rendisja shpirtin human dhe miresine sepse gjithnji kam ecur ne jete me shprehjen "As kam as me mbarohen", "Sa prish aq me shume me shtohen!
Te dytin Guximin, dhe te tretin vullnetin.

----------


## Mina

Shpirti human dhe miresia jane thelbi i virtyteve.

----------


## Ryder

Shpirti human te con deri ne njefare pike po nuk i zgjidh problemet gati kurre.

Virtyti me i mire i nje njeriu eshte drejtesia dhe ekuilibri.

----------


## Viki

Njerezit qe nuk mendojne vetem per veten e tyre, qe nuk mund te benin dot keq njeriu, dhe trajtojne te tjeret ashtu sic donin te trajtoheshin nga te tjeret, bejne favore pa pritur awards or nothing back.   I adhuroj keta njerez, mundohem te jem si ata, shume e veshtire.....

----------


## BlEdIi

Sinqeriteti & shpirti human....te rrall i trashegojn sot keto te dyja!
Dhe sa per Shqiptaret qe na duken sikur kan ndryshuar....mund te them se mbase jemi ne ata qe kemi ndryshuar....por qe veten nuk po e shikojm dhe na duken te tjeret se nuk jan si ne!

----------


## Dita

1. sinqeriteti dhe shpirti human
2. guximi
3. vullneti



Teme interesante vajza. Po nje verejtje ose me mire dyshim kisha ne lidhje me tre pikat e fundit nga ato te dhjeta qe keni renditur. A perbejne ato virtyte???

Te dyjave Estella dhe Andelgust pershendetje!

----------


## angeldust

Pershendetjet me te mira dhe per ty Dita,

Sa per ato pikat qe thua ti, dhe une kisha te njejtin dyshim ne fillim, por gjithashtu duhet mare parasysh fakti qe ne virtytet e njeriut ne menyre qe ai te ece ne jete duhen futur dhe ato. Se sa arrin ne jete ti, varet gjithashtu dhe nga paraqitja e jashtme (per kete mund te lexosh me teper tek tema "Si mund te ndihmoje bukuria fizike realizimin e objektivave ne jete" ketu tek temat shoqerore), si rrjedhimisht dhe xhentilesa dhe sjellja e mire mund te ndihmojne te ecesh perpara ne jete pasi me keto cilesi ju le pershtypje te mira njerezve qe mund te te ndihmojne, p.sh. bosave ne pune.

Ndersa qellimi shpresat dhe endrrat e ndihmojne nje njeri te vendose objektivat e tij. Sa me lart te synoje, aq me lart ka mundesi te arrije, pasi nuk mund te arrije shume nqs. i vendos objektivat nen kapacitetin e tij.

Shpresoj ta kem sqaruar mire se c'dua te them edhe pse eshte pak vone.

Me respekt, angeldust.

----------


## Dita

Angeldust,


temen te cilen me rekomandoje e kisha lexuar qe para se te nderhyja ne kete teme. Cfaredo qe te thuhet per pamjen e jashtme ajo mbetet e jashtme. Eshte krejtesisht e vertete se ajo te ndihmon te vash perpara shume me lehte, se cmund te jene detyruar te bejne njerez qe nuk e kane, qe ajo te mundeson qe ne nje ambient te ri te degjohesh e terheqesh vemendjen me lehte, se njerez te tjere, por sidoqofte ajo eshte thjesht nje veshje e jashtme e asaj qe ti zoteron brenda si njeri. Se ti je 1.80 m e ke kembet me te gjata e me te bukura ne lagje, qytet, shtet apo bote,  apo 1.30 m e kembet mezi te ndahen nga pjesa tjeter e trupit ti nuk ke gje ne dore. Se syte e tu jane ngjyre qielli apo se i majti ka ngjyre te ndryshme nga i djathti, apo se je i verber, apo se je memec, apo se je gagac, apo se je shurdh, apo se ke vetem nje kembe, apo se je ne karrige me rrota, etj, prape nuk eshte faji yt. Se ti nuk ke aq para sa te besh operacione plastike e te mbushesh me implantate ate qe te mungon ne pjesen e siperme te trupit, apo qe te heqesh pjeset e teperta ne pjeset e poshtme te trupit nuk eshte faji yt si njeri. Virtytet nga ana tjeter jane ato qe te mbruhen gjate jetes tende, nga familja, ambienti e kultura qe ti merr. E ato kane te bejne me brendine tende si njeri. Nese ato kane vlere me shume se nje gjoks i formuar, kjo eshte pune tjeter. Po ashtu nese jane me me vlere se kembet e gjata, patjeter qe eshte pune tjeter. 

Por jane gjera te ndryshme e nuk mund te sillen nen te njejten strehe. Mund te vihen perballe e si konkurrente te njera-tjetres, por jo te mbajne te njejtin emer. Ky eshte mendimi im.




P.S. AnGELDUst.....po si nuk me ke korrigjuar asnjehere moj vajze. Une emrin tend e kam shkruar gjithnje AnDELGUst dhe me eshte dukur shume me rregull. Kerkoj ndjese per kete....ndoshta duhej te vetkorrigjohesha

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Kohet kane ndryshuar. Shume gjera ndryshuan. Njeriu evuloi, si rrjedhim edhe virtytet e tij evoluan. Per tju pershtatur kushteve te reja te krijuar njeriu duhet te adaptonte virtyte te reja qe do ti rezistonin rrethanave edhe luftes per egzistence. Ja ku i keni 10 virtytet e reja :


1- Genjeshtra 
2-Shpirt i ngushte dhe ligesia 
3-Mashtrimi dhe pershtatja me situaten
4-Optimizmizmi se nje dite do te gdhihet ne emigracion ose duke bere kontrabande
5- Dashuria per  veten e tij, FUTJA shoqerise dhe njerezve ne pergjithesi 
6-Guximi dhe budallik per objektivat qe i ke vone vetes(edhe nje kallashnikov poshte krevatit) 
7-Merre si te vije , dhe flej diten e luj noten 
8-Vishu me ARMANI qe te krijosh pershtypje biznesmeni, dhe vrit rob
9-Endrat behen realitet kur aderon ne ndonje bande
10-INJORANCE, FSHATARLLIKU, FODULLIKU dhe sjellja e keqe 


Ju siguroj nese pranoni keto si 10 virtytet tuaj do te ecni perpara ne jete , perndryshe,,, muslymonet te bohen synet koke e kome, ndersa katoliket te shkojne e te bohen prifterinj...


ps: cdo gje qe eshte ndertuar nga "balta" "llumi" ka pamje te bukur dhe eshte funksionale. Pse mos te behemi "balte" "llum" dhe te ndertojme dicka te bukur ...( kundra-rrymes- Jo paralajmerime ju lutem, edhe shkrimin mos e hiqni)

----------


## ema sinani

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW C'ishte kjo more??


Pse kaq te lige duhet te njene njerezit??

----------


## malli

Per mua eshte sinqeriteti, shpirti human dhe miresia, po ta kishin te gjithe kete ne do jetonim ne kete bote te lumtur dhe pa djallezime.

----------


## DEBATIKU

10 virtyte me te rendesishme te njeriut.


   Mendoj se pyetja shtrohet se ke vlersojme me shume,sepse te gjitha jane te rendesishme.
  Dashuria, virtyti dhe ndjenja qe te ben ti kesh te gjitha me te sipermet.Njerzit duhet te mesojne te duan qe te mesojne te jene humane qe te mesojne te falin qe te mesojne te kujdesen te kene vullnet.Kuptohet nuk flas per dashurine midis nje vajze dhe nje djali por mbi dashurine si ndjenje ne lidhje me cdo aspekt te jetes qe po se deshe nuk te jep kenaqesi.
   Te duash do te thote te skrifikohesh per dashurine,te flijohesh per ndjenjen e mire qe ti ndjen dhe shijon.Kjo sakrifice dhe ky flijm nuk jane te kote apo te mundueshem po perkunderazi  te japin nje kenaqesi.
   Si perfundim po ju bej nje pyetje dhe pergjigjune ne vetvete.
             ""je i zgjuar je i sinqerte je human je je je ...nuk ke dashuri( nuk i ben me zemer) si ndjehesh???"

----------


## Nuska

Virtuti numero uno : 

Ji i vertete me vetveten dhe je ne rregull, s'te duhen virtutet e tjera  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bambola01

Une sdo them dhjete por do them ate qe esh vertet  virtyt natyral i njeriut....
T e dish te dashurosh nese nuk e ben dot atehere me vjen keq po sje njeri  :shkelje syri:

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga DEBATIKU_ 
> *Si perfundim po ju bej nje pyetje dhe pergjigjune ne vetvete.
>              ""je i zgjuar je i sinqerte je human je je je ...nuk ke dashuri( nuk i ben me zemer) si ndjehesh???"*


Ja kush e thote tamam  :shkelje syri: 

Pra une s'besoj se mund te kete njerez qe te jene dhe humane dhe te sinqerte dhe te kene shume virtyte te tjera te mira, dhe ne te njejten kohe mos kene dashuri per njerezit e tjere. Ose nqs. ndonje njeri i tille ekziston do jete rast shume i rralle. Pasi nqs. jane humane, te sinqerte e me rradhe dhe nuk e bejne kete nga dashuria, atehere i bie qe te veprojne pa qellime ne jete dhe kjo nuk eshte e llogjikshme njehere... te pakten per mendimn tim.

Megjithate, meqe m'u dha rasti t'i pergjigjem Dites per postin me siper, le te jene dhe ato virtytet e tjera ne sondazh per kuriozitet se cilen do votojne njerezit...

----------


## olsen

kujdesi per vetveten dhe paraqitja e jashtme jane thelbesore.me te rendesishmet per mua jane edukata ,vullneti dhe papertacia dhe sigurisht sinqeriteti dhe besueshmeria.

----------

